# 'Mulloway' electric boat



## penguinapricot (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

Here are some links to my Electric boat conversion.
It is a test-bed for the Motor controller 'Mod drive-2' we have designed, as well as comfortable fishing boat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGdy8UBmBvs



The shaft was assembled with readily available (low cost) parts.
Featuring long hollow drive shaft, jaw coupling, and just-above-water-line inboard motor.


The motor is a 5kWatt BLDC from Golden Motor.


The controller is my 'Mod-drive-2'
Features of this are ; it is physically-flat, efficient (low heat) 
Uses 2 arduino 'Leonardos' to control everything.
USB interface for testing and configuration.
Majority ceramic caps (longest possible life).
Water-proof IP67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG4eenNIbVU


Batteries: 16.5V, 200Amp hour LiFe battery-pack gives >4 hours continuous cruising.

The Charger, and battery balancing circuit is also our design, is a work in progress; improving this to be faster charger (50 Amp), and more generic for use in other EVs at higher voltages. This is also based on an Arduino (programmed in C).
I prefer the flat low profile design, with all surface mount components.
It is easier to assemble, and dissipates heat well.
Though it needs a wide (A4 size) space to mount..

I've taken this boat out for test runs and fishing.
(The first fish ever caught in it was a 'flathead')
Cruising near maximum hull speed ~5 knots it uses < 1kWatt
so water cooling is not required, the controller limits the current to 80 amps. (adjustable for different boat configurations).

The power of the BLDC is impressive, pretty good for $600 including shipping.

The LiFe batterys are also impressive compared to SLAs, so much capacity for their size. Though they cost a fortune (1700)


----------



## dewayne (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello is your BLDC controller and charger for Gold Motor Boat available

Rgds

DeWayne


----------

